# SLOVAKIA - TATRAS



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Slovakia*

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow!....amazing shots.
are these photos yours?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

kingsway said:


> wow!....amazing shots.
> are these photos yours?


I'm going to ask him the same question too!


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

kingsway said:


> wow!....amazing shots.
> are these photos yours?


thank you! yes this photos are mine but they are only from near region of my own city. sorry for my english


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------



## Sana3838 (Feb 22, 2011)

removed


----------

